# Remote Access shutting down



## 356B

It appears that Remote Access is in the final stages of shut down, For several days personally I have had issues remarkable to previous experiences with this challenged system.
Today I checked my personal account and found in the side bar (far left bottom) Dish Online, interesting because Remote Access once lived there........one can still use the pull down menu and see Remote Access. 
I suppose this should be of no real surprise, for weeks the message has been posted when entering Remote Access, continue or move to Dish Online.
I just wish as customers information was forthcoming, good, bad or indifferent. 
Or maybe it's Irene......
and Sling TV via the RA deal has been removed.....


----------



## 356B

Apparently no one here cares. lol


----------



## coolman302003

356B said:


> Apparently no one here cares. lol


Another thread already discussing the topic ---> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196123


----------



## l8er

356B said:


> Apparently no one here cares. lol


 We care. Things change. Get used to it.


----------



## AZ.

l8er said:


> We care. Things change. Get used to it.


Yes we do care,,,,,but,,,,,,like no matter what we say or do the powers at be at dish. could care less!!!

Just look at how many request have been submitted and none fixed!!!

So no I will never get used to dishes stupidity, lak of listening, and responding, and trying to fix things to make them better!!!!


----------



## 356B

l8er said:


> We care. Things change. Get used to it.


You must work for Direct TV.......maybe I should too.......


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To be honest... I rarely use the Web site anyway... I use the iPad or iPhone app... which Dish has said isn't going away with this Web site change... so from my perspective nothing has really changed.


----------



## l8er

356B said:


> You must work for Direct TV.......maybe I should too.......


I've been a Dish Network customer for about 11 years with 1 brief break to DirecTV for about 1.5 years until I had my senses again. 

"Intelligence is the ability to adapt to change. " 
- Stephen Hawking


----------



## garygaryj

It turns out Dish Remote Access and the Dish Pass timers and the interface to the 922 DVR has not quite yet gone away.

See this string on Dish Support.

There is a little text link up at the top-right of the Home Page of DishNetwork.com above the red bar, that says "Set My DVR" - and this takes you to this redirect.

And there it is... Dish Remote Access... still alive. For now.


----------



## 356B

For me I can login to RA, it plays for less than a minute and losses connection (goes Yellow). I can reconnect to the same channel and it works, if I try to change anything else, change channels, etc. it dies for good until the next time or next day.
I was on a Chat last night and a rep told me Online is "the App", the future is there RA and is being phased out. Their working the bugs out, I can see my DVR now for the first time in several days, and the menu on the upper part of the page has changed. Still no guide while viewing but things are changing for the better.

I just tried setting the DVR, I got a disconnect a few moments in. I moved to Dish Online and the connection is stable.....hopefully the necessary adjustments will be made to DO, RA clearly is not working for me.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

356B,

I logged into my account earlier this morning where I was getting disconnected from my sling connection about 60 seconds after viewing Live TV. I sent feedback from the link at the bottom of the page. I just logged in again about 1 hour after the initial problem and I'm wasn't disconnected. I was able to view Live TV, change channels, and view my DVR without incident. This was on DO.


----------

